# Midori Yama Budokai/Martial Arts USA & Karaho Kempo



## Hanshi (Mar 10, 2015)

Old computer died and just recently got this one.

Although my experience is mostly concentrated in other areas I did earn a black belt from Prof Stan Mattson before his death and later a nidan from his widow, Prof Laura Lang.  The lineage works like this: William Chow - Ronald Alo - Stan Mattson and myself.  I was Prof Mattson's 26th and last promoted black belt.

I am now retired and disabled but stay involved as much as possible.  Some of my dearest friends are affiliated with these two organizations.  Just curious if anyone else knows of or has a connection with either of these groups.  Prof Mattson was a great and a very decent man and I miss him a lot.


----------



## Justice Richards (Apr 14, 2020)

Wow, who is this, Bob?


----------



## Justice Richards (Apr 14, 2020)

I miss Mattson Sensei "Dad" everyday.


----------



## Buka (Apr 15, 2020)

Justice Richards said:


> I miss Mattson Sensei "Dad" everyday.



Just wanted to welcome you to Martial Talk, Justice.


----------



## Justice Richards (Apr 15, 2020)

Thanks Buka, I hope you are well.


----------

